# Gyönyörűség or szépség



## Ishimimoto

What is the difference between gyönyörű(ség) and szép(ség)? Is there any usage difference?

Specifically related to landscapes and cities, for example, which word should we use to refer to its beauty?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Ishimimoto and welcome to our forum

In theory, you could use both in the context you mention, although the noun "gyönyörűség" is surely more case sensitive (would need a sentence to see) than "szépség". (The adjectives are easier to use, I would think.)

Roughly, the difference is:
gyönyörű (adj.) - _wonderful_ --- gyönyörűség - _delightfulness, loveliness, splendour, magnificence - _is the noun formed from the adjective, with a more complicated usage
szép (adj.) - _beautiful_ --- szépség - _beauty_ - with an easier usage


----------



## francisgranada

Agreeing with Zsanna, I'd also say that _gyönyörű _expresses a "higher degree of beauty" than _szép_. As to landscapes and cities, both can be used. The former is approximately _belíssimo_ and the latter _belo/bonito_  in portuguese.


----------

